# Arriverà mai il giorno



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

In cui per utilizzare le varie applicazioni aziendali nella rete aziendale basterà una password o non servirà nemmeno più quella?

psw di rete
psw portale presenze
9 psw diverse per 9 programmi a cui si può accedere solo dopo aver digitato la psw di rete
tutte che scadono
tutte che non possono essere ripetute
tutte di almeno 9 caratteri
tutte con almeno un numero, una maiuscola, un carattere speciale
il tutto per 45 anni lavorativi
un ia posso fa.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Giugno 2022)

Ce la farai  
Bisogna faticare un po’ mica si può avere tutto facile soprattutto al lavoro.
A me mi hanno chiamato stamattina che si erano dimenticati che ero in ferie. Ore 9,02 squilla il telefono il mio collega, tutto bene?
Non sei ancora arrivata ero preoccupato


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

Introdurranno l’impronta come per la app della banca.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ce la farai
> Bisogna faticare un po’ mica si può avere tutto facile soprattutto al lavoro.
> A me mi hanno chiamato stamattina che si erano dimenticati che ero in ferie. Ore 9,02 squilla il telefono il mio collega, tutto bene?
> Non sei ancora arrivata ero preoccupato


Calma io nel pieno rispetto della policy aziendale….me le sono salvate tutte sul desktop in apposita cartella, così chi mi usa il PC e puo capitare che qualcuno me lo usi, me le può anche rubare tutte.
Ma qui io ho na certa, comincio ad avere difficolta Deambulatorie a spostarmi da un profilo utente all’altro.
Ho scritto questo post in preda alla disperazione perché oggi pomeriggio ho digitato per 14 volte consecutive una psw errata su un programma che non ha un numero massimo di volte prima di disabilitare il profilo ed alla fine nella psw mettevo dentro quella di Amazon che nulla c’entra ed e‘ tantotantotanto semplice da ricordare e soprattutto non scade mai.

voi nn potete capire.
non posso nemmeno buttare giù il pc dalla finestra, perché essendo al trentesimo piano le finestre sono bloccate.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In cui per utilizzare le varie applicazioni aziendali nella rete aziendale basterà una password o non servirà nemmeno più quella?
> 
> psw di rete
> psw portale presenze
> ...


Io ho solo quella di rete. Poi tutti i programmi si aprono con quella


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho solo quella di rete. Poi tutti i programmi si aprono con quella


Eh ma voi siete avanti anni luce….noi siamo olandesi con tutte quelle manie idiote sulla sicurezza. Manco costruissimo armi atomiche. Vendiamo un prodotto. Punto.


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Introdurranno l’impronta come per la app della banca.


Parlano di chip sottopelle, pare che qualcuno già ce l’abbia


----------



## ivanl (7 Giugno 2022)

Noi ne abbiamo un pò meno, ma sempre tante; le ho scritte su un foglio attaccato allo schermo del pc e le uso a rotazione sempre le stesse da 20 anni. Molte sono parolacce


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Noi ne abbiamo un pò meno, ma sempre tante; le ho scritte su un foglio attaccato allo schermo del pc e le uso a rotazione sempre le stesse da 20 anni. Molte sono parolacce


 non avevo mai pensato alle parolacce come psw


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non avevo mai pensato alle parolacce come psw


Io le creo per altri utenti...e non hai idea delle porcate che scrivo. E poi le devo comunicare...


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io le creo per altri utenti...e non hai idea delle porcate che scrivo. E poi le devo comunicare...


 sinceramente non ci avevo mai pensato, anche perchè quando iniziano una maiuscola, una minuscola, un segno speciale, almeno 8 cifre... eccheccazzo  sparisce la fantasia


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sinceramente non ci avevo mai pensato, anche perchè quando iniziano una maiuscola, una minuscola, un segno speciale, almeno 8 cifre... eccheccazzo  sparisce la fantasia


Eccheccazzo24!


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eccheccazzo24!


magari con un altro numero ma potrebbe essere la mia nuova psw


----------



## ivanl (7 Giugno 2022)

Noncacateilcazz0!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sinceramente non ci avevo mai pensato, anche perchè quando iniziano una maiuscola, una minuscola, un segno speciale, almeno 8 cifre... eccheccazzo  sparisce la fantasia


Molti anni fa a un corso mi fu suggerito di usare come password le iniziali di una poesia o di una canzone che conosco. Per il numero si può usare una data di famiglia, magari a cifre invertite e decidere che la lettera maiuscola è sempre la terza o la quinta.
Esempio: 
Ei fu. Siccome immobile,
       dato il mortal sospiro,
       stette la spoglia immemore
       orba di tanto spiro
Password: efsidimS1281


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molti anni fa a un corso mi fu suggerito di usare come password le iniziali di una poesia o di una canzone che conosco. Per il numero si può usare una data di famiglia, magari a cifre invertite e decidere che la lettera maiuscola è sempre la terza o la quinta.
> Esempio:
> Ei fu. Siccome immobile,
> dato il mortal sospiro,
> ...


io metterei Eifu5maggio


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io metterei Eifu5maggio


Troppo facile


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troppo facile


Chefaitulunainciel?1830
va meglio?


----------



## oriente70 (7 Giugno 2022)

Ci volete mettere pure un token? . 
E una chiave elettronica  personale .. 
Poi mandi a quel paese tutto .


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io metterei Eifu5maggio


Anche un 
Efu0tituli


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche un
> Efu0tituli


Noèproblemamio


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Noèproblemamio


O 7finalipersE...


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O 7finalipersE...


però sei cattivo


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però sei cattivo


Tu di più...hai iniziato tu bastarda....


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu di più...hai iniziato tu bastarda....


    ma io non avevo pensato al calcio, rispondevo a brunetta


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non avevo pensato al calcio, rispondevo a brunetta


Non dire cacate.....


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non dire cacate.....


ma dico sul serio     sono anche andata a rileggere perchè non capivo a cosa ti riferissi


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma dico sul serio     sono anche andata a rileggere perchè non capivo a cosa ti riferissi


Ringrazia io non sia admin.


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ringrazia io non sia admin.


come siete esagerati... pensa che mio marito è interista e l'ho sposato lo stesso


----------



## Ulisse (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Calma io nel pieno rispetto della policy aziendale….me le sono salvate tutte sul desktop in apposita cartella, così chi mi usa il PC e puo capitare che qualcuno me lo usi, me le può anche rubare tutte.


a parte che ci sono programmi che ti permettono di salvare le password.
Così devi ricordarti solo quella di questo programma e nello stesso tempo sono al sicuro da altre persone.

Se proprio vuoi tenerle in chiaro (sconsigliato) su un bel file di testo ti suggerisco di introdurre per tutte un criterio di encryption semplice.
Tipo sottrarre o aggiungere una quantità finita su tutte e sempre alla stessa posizione.

Per esempio, se banalmente sottrai 1 all'ultimo digit/carattere:

XXXXX6 -> XXXXX*5*
YYYYYF-> YYYYY*E*

dove e quanto aggiungere/sottrarre lo sai solo tu...ed ovviamente lo tieni a mente e non scritto nel file 
Ora le pasword sono inutilizzabili per chiunque non conosca la chiave utilizzata

un sistema basato sullo stesso principio ma un pelino più complesso lo usavano gli antichi romani.
Si chiamava il cifrario di Cesare che considerava, appunto, uno scorrimento fisso ma di tutti i caratteri.

Se ci riuscivano loro...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> a parte che ci sono programmi che ti permettono di salvare le password.
> Così devi ricordarti solo quella di questo programma e nello stesso tempo sono al sicuro da altre persone.
> 
> Se proprio vuoi tenerle in chiaro (sconsigliato) su un bel file di testo ti suggerisco di introdurre per tutte un criterio di encryption semplice.
> ...


Quello che non riesco a capire è: appurato che a tutti i programmi si accede solo se in rete E se da casa solo se collegati alla VPN; appurato che in tutti i programmi esiste una segregation e quindi quello che posso fare io lo faccio solo io, a cosa mi servono tutte ste psw?


----------



## abebis (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non avevo mai pensato alle parolacce come psw


Maddai...

Questa vignetta è più vecchia di me!


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Maddai...
> 
> Questa vignetta è più vecchia di me!
> 
> View attachment 10316


Stocazzo30!


----------



## Ulisse (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello che non riesco a capire è: appurato che a tutti i programmi si accede solo se in rete E se da casa solo se collegati alla VPN; appurato che in tutti i programmi esiste una segregation e quindi quello che posso fare io lo faccio solo io, a cosa mi servono tutte ste psw?


ci sono pro e contro.
Come sempre 

un'azienda, specialmente se grossa, evolve nel tempo.
Si creano nuove esigenze e di conseguenza si reperiscono nuovi strumenti informatici per soddisfarli (nuovi programmi)
Quindi lo stack applicativo in un'azienda non è mai monolitico ma stratificato, costruito di anno in anno.
Questo fa si che il lavoro nell'azienda venga gestisto da SW spesso reperiti sul mercato e non sviluppati internamente.

La scelta di "make or buy" spesso vede vincente il buy e quindi ti ritrovi velocemente ad avere più applicativi delle più disparate case software.
Quello che si dovrebbe fare, per ottimizzare, sarebbe inserire un server di autenticazione che permetta, una volta verificata l'identità dell'utente, permettergli di aprire o meno una serie di applicativi in rete aziendale evitando il riconoscimento per ognuno di essi.
sono tipo dei garanti informatici 
Però, più è disomogeneo la tipolgia dei programmi e più difficile è questo coordinamento centralizzato.

Ci sta però un grande contro.
centralizzare vuole dire rendersi vulnerabile.
Se ti butto giù quel server, in azienda nessuno potrà fare niente con nessun applicativo. Spesso, nemmeno uscire dai tornelli.
Inoltre, un attacco con relativa appropriazione delle credenziali di un utente, gli permetterà in un sol colpo di entrate in tutti gli applicativi a cui era garantito l'accesso a questo utente.
Ora come ora, se si sospetta uno sniffing di una tua password, basta bloccare quella che fa riferimento ad un solo applicativo.
Diversamente, vanno bloccati tutti.

A questo aggiungi che per poter parlare fra loro, i programmi usano le API (Application Program Interfaces).
Sono delle interfacce adibite a tale scopo ma che spesso, fra programmi di differenti software house, non è così immediato averne la documentazione.
Se ricordo bene, windows ci ha messo decenni per renderle pubbliche..e nemmeno tutte se non sbaglio.
Questo perchè, chi produce più tipi di software, ha tutto l'interesse che tu ti compri altro da lui poichè perfettamente integrato (API proprietarie)


----------

